# 6-Bromo, dosing and timing question



## Individual750 (Oct 28, 2011)

I've taken AX's Hyperdrol X2 in the past, dosed at 200mg/day for 1 month. Recently purchased IML's 6-bromo and am looking to take 200mg/day for 8 weeks.

Can I dose 100mgs in the morning upon waking up, and 100mgs in the evening upon bedtime? Or can I take the full 200mgs in the morning when I wake up, or at night?

Also, I'll be taking DAA+LCLT into the 2nd month of 6-bromo, and will continue the DAA+LCLT a full month after im done with my 2nd month of the 6-bromo


----------



## Individual750 (Oct 31, 2011)

anyone with insight? thanks


----------



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2011)

Individual750 said:


> Can I dose 100mgs in the morning upon waking up, and 100mgs in the evening upon bedtime?



^this.


----------



## Individual750 (Oct 31, 2011)

Great Thanks. And the DAA+LCLT setup will be good to offset any unwanted sides, i.e. shutdown, right?


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 31, 2011)

Individual750 said:


> Great Thanks. And the DAA+LCLT setup will be good to offset any unwanted sides, i.e. shutdown, right?



Why would you have shutdown?


----------



## Individual750 (Oct 31, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Why would you have shutdown?



Because 6-bromo at high doses for an extended period (8 weeks) of time may convert


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 1, 2011)

That would have to be a significant amount of conversion, to the point that 6-bromo was basically a ph. 
Is there any legit studies you can cite where this happened?


----------

